# Hoover or Alum this week?



## RiparianRanger (Nov 18, 2015)

Trying to decide where to launch this week. Is the bass bite on at either? Is one better than the other at the moment? Thanks


----------



## RiparianRanger (Nov 18, 2015)

It’s been that good, eh?


----------



## Brahmabull71 (Jul 30, 2014)

I have no clue for bass, but I can tell you that it’s very muddy. I will be crappie fishing there tonight after work. I stopped this morning before work at Howard Rd and Cheshire ramps and they were both pretty bad. I may fish the south pool tonight to start.


----------



## gumbygold (Apr 9, 2013)

Caught my PB crappie at alum last weekend along with some cats. No bass so far.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Alum south pool looks like it's getting there. That's as I drove over Cheshire rd last night. I drive over Hoover a lot too, and it's still a little high and very muddy at Big Walnut rd. I don't know why. BW creek was a trickling stream this morning.


----------



## lacdown (Apr 25, 2007)

We had some popup storms last night that may have caused some of that muddiness.



crittergitter said:


> Alum south pool looks like it's getting there. That's as I drove over Cheshire rd last night. I drive over Hoover a lot too, and it's still a little high and very muddy at Big Walnut rd. I don't know why. BW creek was a trickling stream this morning.


----------



## Brahmabull71 (Jul 30, 2014)

I pulled the plug on Alum. My Uncle who is a much better crappie fisherman than I managed two keeper crappie with a jig presentation. This is how I prefer to crappie fish, so I wasn’t going to go waste my time. Next week will be better there. He fished all 3 pools in our normal spots we always catch them at. Big Run is where the two were caught.


----------



## quagger (Jul 6, 2009)

Fished North pool Hoover yesterday. 56 degrees 1ft viz. no crappie in bushes. fished middle pool for a little this morning 51 degrees no crappie.


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

Brahmabull71 said:


> I pulled the plug on Alum. My Uncle who is a much better crappie fisherman than I managed two keeper crappie with a jig presentation. This is how I prefer to crappie fish, so I wasn’t going to go waste my time. Next week will be better there. He fished all 3 pools in our normal spots we always catch them at. Big Run is where the two were caught.


That’s good! Stay up there! Cause we slayed ‘em again down south on jigs again today!


----------



## Brahmabull71 (Jul 30, 2014)

polebender said:


> That’s good! Stay up there! Cause we slayed ‘em again down south on jigs again today!


Touché!

But I am too up north


----------



## mashunter18 (Jun 23, 2005)

I took the boat out yesterday morning to shake the dust off at alum, 6:45 am -10:00, had 53 in alum middle pool. Trolled flickers around, mainly just burning the fuel out of my tank, and zero hits from any fish. Saw some fish I suspect were crappie looked deep 12 foot range in around 18 foot water.

Going to try to take the youngsters minnow fishing this weekend, leaning toward hoover.


----------



## bucksenator (Jan 9, 2019)

RiparianRanger said:


> Trying to decide where to launch this week. Is the bass bite on at either? Is one better than the other at the moment? Thanks


I have been at alum a few times this week, and it's still a fish desert...

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## bassin mickey (Apr 22, 2004)

mashunter18 said:


> I took the boat out yesterday morning to shake the dust off at alum, 6:45 am -10:00, had 53 in alum middle pool. Trolled flickers around, mainly just burning the fuel out of my tank, and zero hits from any fish. Saw some fish I suspect were crappie looked deep 12 foot range in around 18 foot water.
> 
> Going to try to take the youngsters minnow fishing this weekend, leaning toward hoover.


Hoover was a mess today. Water was gray and rolling. Wind swept and white caps. Back in the shallows---muddy. Just saying.


----------



## RiparianRanger (Nov 18, 2015)

bassin mickey said:


> Hoover was a mess today. Water was gray and rolling. Wind swept and white caps. Back in the shallows---muddy. Just saying.


Yea I made the mistake of going out last week in gusty conditions. Opted for a river today instead of fighting the wind all day on either reservoir. 

Is there a magic number for either lake? Temperature is in the mid- to upper-50s on Hoover. Would think the bass would be on the move and willingly striking lures. Is it the piss poor clarity?


----------



## Red1993sol (Aug 12, 2015)

I would love to know also what’s going on at alum! I’ve been there twice and not even a bite! Unfortunately I’m a captain of a junior tournament this Saturday and I’m at a loss of what to try and it’s going to be 52 degrees and rain


----------



## Dillon.R.Nott (Oct 4, 2015)

This weekend looks pretty sh!tty weather wise. Rain and drop in temp will kill the bite.


----------



## Snookhunter52 (Apr 1, 2019)

I've fished both Hoover and Alum for two weeks and haven't caught a single crappie or saugeye. I've never had this much trouble catching fish in April.


----------



## Dillon.R.Nott (Oct 4, 2015)

Snookhunter52 said:


> I've fished both Hoover and Alum for two weeks and haven't caught a single crappie or saugeye. I've never had this much trouble catching fish in April.


Over at Indian they’ve been biting super late. They hate the sun. Like i’ll fish all day without a fish but once around 8pm to 11pm the fish come super shallow and feed pretty aggressive. Weird bite for me.


----------



## Dillon.R.Nott (Oct 4, 2015)

Also Saugeye are spawned out at Indian. Moving into post-spawn.


----------



## Snookhunter52 (Apr 1, 2019)

Dillon.R.Nott said:


> Also Saugeye are spawned out at Indian. Moving into post-spawn.


I only fish for saugeye after dark and fishing for smallmouth on the flats during the day. I was hoping that alum would be behind Indian and buckeye since it's deeper and less scummy which means it takes longer to warm up. Thank for trying to give advice. The bite has just been tough.

And Hoover has been scummy because there's an excess amount of nutrients suspended in the water column since the lake rolled over. This along with the increasing sunlight is causing the algae to bloom.


----------



## Dillon.R.Nott (Oct 4, 2015)

Snookhunter52 said:


> I only fish for saugeye after dark and fishing for smallmouth on the flats during the day. I was hoping that alum would be behind Indian and buckeye since it's deeper and less scummy which means it takes longer to warm up. Thank for trying to give advice. The bite has just been tough.


Your welcome... i know it’s behind indian... try the coves and channels... saugeye are biting


----------



## RiparianRanger (Nov 18, 2015)

Reports lately out of Alum seem lackluster and generally pretty quiet on the topic of Hoover recently. So what’cha y’all think - cross fingers for a change of luck at Alum or embark on the great unknown with Hoover for bass these next few days?


----------



## bassin mickey (Apr 22, 2004)

Bass fished Hoover Tue. (middle & south ) --one 13"er. Water temp -- 65/67. Sunshine and blue skies and wind, not good. That wind just makes it very difficult to feel your lure and to stay on point. I about wore the trolling motor out. Good luck. Ranger


----------



## Workingman (Jan 21, 2016)

I shore fish both lakes for a bit here and the before and after work, caught 2 bass at alum this week, 1 at hoover.
This is limited time, I would think it would be getting good out of a boat!


----------



## RiparianRanger (Nov 18, 2015)

Hit Hoover at night earlier this week. Water seemed clearer than usual. Anyone else notice this?

Couple green bass and a channel kitty off the rocks for an hours worth of work.


----------

